# General > Gardening >  Black & Decker Electric Strimmer For Sale

## William 1

For sale - Black & Decker electric strimmer - £20 - located Thurso - pm if interested. Thanks

----------


## SimonF

Hello,
I presume this is long gone but if still for sale, please reply.
simonwforth@gmail.com

Thanks,
Simon

----------

